# zinc



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

everybody says to increase vit. c, a, d, e and zinc to prop up our immune system as a deterrent to covid. so, i have been very attentive to my food that has c, a, d, and e but what about zinc? never thought of it, really. 
here's some research that i have been doing to eat more zinc.
we need 11mg/day. (rda)
all of these are about 1 serving (100g or 3.5 oz) 
meat.........4.8mg zn 1 med. oyster...5.3mg zn crab or shrimp...7.6mg zn
legumes.... peas, beans, lentils 1.5mg zn
seeds and nuts.....1.oz has 1.7mg zn
dairy..........cheese 3.1mg zn 
1 egg has .6mg(<1) zn
grains (wheat, rice, oats)...not enough to worry about but still in a good balanced diet
1 lg. potatoe.....1mg zn
most veggies have only 1mg(<1) zn per serving
dark chocolate.....3.3mg zn

jack


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Looks I'm good with crabs, skrimps and oysters. Should be about 8 years ahead based off them oyster numbers. I think Navy Cove Oysters provide you with natural covid immunities. Nobody has proven otherwise, so.....


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

I think banging chicks, drinking beer, hunting, and fishing gives immunities for everything bad!! Just my opinion


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i think banging chicks needs a certain amount of lead in your pencil, not zinc. lol.
jack


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

huntnflorida said:


> I think banging chicks, drinking beer, hunting, and fishing gives immunities for everything bad!! Just my opinion


Jack would probably share his chick. Whole lot there to be shared!!


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

jack2 said:


> everybody says to increase vit. c, a, d, e and zinc to prop up our immune system as a deterrent to covid. so, i have been very attentive to my food that has c, a, d, and e but what about zinc? never thought of it, really.
> here's some research that i have been doing to eat more zinc.
> we need 11mg/day. (rda)
> all of these are about 1 serving (100g or 3.5 oz)
> ...


You keep eaten all that stuff and you gonna look like the hulk, and I'm not talking Hogan, the other one Farrigno, green and ugly! 

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

I take Zinc and eat only this brand Korean smoked oysters in olive oil . I know about the toxins etc but these are ocean farmed in " Highly managed fisheries, FDA/BRC/ISO22000 qualified. " they taste great and are about 9 per can .also squeeze a satsuma or orange each day into a glass of water or eat one , they already taste great just green on the outside. i have at least 1000 oranges this year on 5 trees and 300 Satsumas on a single tree [ normal year ] 6 months out of the year i get Vit C from my trees .


----------

